# Solved: Canon i560 printer head cleaner



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

My neigbour has a Canon i560 printer and the printhead is not printing yellow correctly - he has two heads which are now blocked.
I have read about cleaning in the USA but I'm based in UK - any ideas on how and with what to clean / soak the heads.

any help please


----------



## MowermanEd (Nov 26, 2005)

There are many reasons your printhead won't print yellow. It may be a clogged head or an ink flow problem with the yellow cartridge. Post your question over at: http://www.nifty-stuff.com/forum/index.php and I'm sure you'll get a reply quickly as to a fix for your specific problem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks - have posted there too


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You can soak the heads in hot water or ammonia. You need only about a half inch of liquid.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks, i'll try that first


----------



## BrianHed (Dec 29, 2001)

You can try a print head cleaner like the one at the bottom of this page:

http://www.printpal.com/printer/canon_i560.html

Its called: Yellow Printhead Cleaning Kit for Canon BCI-6Y and seems pretty cheap....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

seems he soaked it in whisky and its all ok now


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

etaf said:


> seems he soaked it in whisky and its all ok now


But can a whiskey soaked printhead print a straight line without zig-zagging all over the page?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up:   oh yes, it makes lots of best mates too


----------

